
RepRap self-replicating 3D printer - DavidSJ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMhG4fWQnlE
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions on this topic:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/reprap?sort=by_date>

